# My puppy hates being brushed or combed



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm having the hardest time finding a brush or comb or a way that will make grooming easy. My puppy, Scarlett, bites the comb/brush, me and fights everything I try to do. She was so matted when I took her to the groomers, they gave her a very short cut rather than fight through the knots. Any suggestions how to make grooming a better experience for both of us? Thanks. Gail


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Gail,

I've tried every brush I could find for the past 2 1/2 years. The best thing for me is a very wide tooth comb, like afro pick wide. You can find them on websites and dog supply shops. I bought mine locally at a pet specialty store. I also have a smaller comb with fine and medium teeth for detailling the face.

I have brushes but only use them occassionally like when I 'm blow drying their fur and I know I have no matts. The wide tooth comb very gently lets you know where the mats are so they can be worked out by holding the base of the hair clump firmly and pulling with the comb. I also use a little spray, like ice on ice, to help loosen the tangles when I find them. I've also been known to just snip a really bad matt out.

Neither of my dogs would sit still for a brushing, especially as puppies. They will sit still for the comb. I keep combs out so I can use them whenever we are just hanging out, watching tv etc, so I'm sort of always combing a bit here and there and not doing it all at once.

god luck, mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> I'm having the hardest time finding a brush or comb or a way that will make grooming easy. My puppy, Scarlett, bites the comb/brush, me and fights everything I try to do. She was so matted when I took her to the groomers, they gave her a very short cut rather than fight through the knots. Any suggestions how to make grooming a better experience for both of us? Thanks. Gail[/B]


If you figure out how to make grooming a better experience, please let me know. Tanner absolutely postively HATES everything about grooming. Bathing--grrr. Blow drying---grrrr. Combing---big grrr. Just last nite we went thru the whole awful grooming bit. Because of my recent travels, Tanner hasn't been to the groomer in 3 weeks. Basically, he looks like a ragamuffin dog! So last nite I was trying to get rid of some mats and honestly, you'd think I was killing him. He bit me, he bit the comb, the growled, he barked. So I did what anyone would do, I quit! Tanner goes to a groomer every Friday for a bath, whenever the groomer thinks he needs it, he gets FFT or The Works. I have found it is just easier to let someone else do. That way, Mommy's not the bad guy.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

a slicker brush works well for mats. in fact, that's the only thing that's worked for me. also, maybe make the sessions very short... 5-10 minutes or so for a puppy. I always reward with a 1/4 treat of dried chicken, too. That way, our girls don't seem to mind being hoisted up to the bathroom counter. They know there's a yummy in their near future.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

When I first started grooming Kosmo, I would have him in my lap and hold a bully stick so he could gnaw on that while I brushed him-he didn't even pay attention to the fact I was brushing him then. Now I can do it without. May not work for everyone but it worked for us :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Treats are good thing to give them while you brush them or just brush a little bit here and there. Tillie has never really liked being brushed, so I just do it here and there for a few minutes. Now she is getting more used to it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Treats are good thing to give them while you brush them or just brush a little bit here and there. Tillie has never really liked being brushed, so I just do it here and there for a few minutes. Now she is getting more used to it.[/B]


Yup, I agree with Julie. I've always given Ollie lots of treats WHILE I brush/groom him. You also have to be firm--not as in scaring them, but if they are nipping or trying to run away give them a firm NO. Also, I've always brushed Ollie up on the clothes dryer. So he really has no where to run. He's pretty good about it anyway. I also do what Gena said (Kosmo's mom) and sometimes brush him at night when he's on the couch chewing his bully stick...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

For me... if it's just a face wash, I do it in the bathroom with Jax on my lap. 

When it's a full comb, I put him on a wooden tv tray (for eating on the couch) and sit at the end of the couch with everything ready. When he starts to get anxious (which is usually because of the blow dryer) I then put a little toothpaste on his toothbrush and let him chew on that. He brushes his teeth and I get to groom him. He loves his toothbrush/toothpaste! 

He just started having an issue w/toe nail clipping, so I do as many as I can until he gets irritated, then I stop. I remember which ones, and start the next time on the ones I didn't get to the last time. And after the whole thing, he gets quite a few treats. I also talk to him softly, and sometimes sing a song to him (especially in the bath)... poor guy, I can't carry a tune. Maybe that's why he's good, he hopes I'll stop. 

I took him to the groomer today to get a bath and a little cleaned up, and they said he was good, but just didn't really like the kennel. So I think at home grooming really helps when they go to a professional groomer.

The key, in my experience, has been to make it positive, stay calm, and give him treats, or something to simply distract him from what you're doing to him. 

Good luck!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna hated being groomed as well (and she still doesn't sit still completely at 16 weeks), however my main advice would be to brush, comb etc when they are TIRED - play a big game, let them go to sleep and brush them slowly with the brush - that way they are too tired to bite the brush and they learn to enjoy it. Now Luna likes being brushed and only tries to eat the comb/brush when shes in a really playful mood - normally a NO stops that too! and as soon as it's done a "good girl" and a treat is good too! 

I use a good quality pin brush (with no balls at the end) to brush first - works at the tangles without hurting her and then I use a comb to go though to make sure there are no mats - I use a tiny eye-brush comb for her face at the moment. If your dog has really short hair I wouldn't use a slicker brush or pin brush until its longer - might scratch the skin and hurt, maybe try one of those soft brush comb things (zoom groom) - on short hair to get her used to the brushing sensation (feels good and no pain) and then move on to a pin brush as the hair gets longer. 

What type of brush were you using, bristle or pin? I hear the CC brushes are really really good - can't get them in Australia really!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think that with patience and doing it frequently your puppy will get used to the grooming thing. Try to make it easier by combing or brushing before bathing so the hair is not so difficult after it's wet.
I don't know if it's right but I think it's less stressful if you hold your puppy to get the little body dry. (I still do it and the guy doesn't try to bite the dryer  )


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I also use combs rather than a brush. I use a steel toothed dog comb and also some plastic people-combs, a large one and a small one. I use the steel toothed comb on his body and the plastic ones on his head and face. Midis doesn't like me combing or doing anything with his head but I just have to hold him in my lap on the couch and make him stick it out. Lately he's been giving up towards the end when I'm ready to put his bands in, so that is good. He's great with baths (i just put him in the kitchen sink and use the spray) and great with partial baths (I wash his face every couple of days and use the spray nozzle. He's so good about this, he just stands very still so that he doesn't get water in his eyes and nose and allows me to carefully spray his muzzle). I also don't hesitate to cut out mats. It's just not worth it. He's not being groomed for show and he has plenty of hair to spare. Occasionally you can see a noticeable gap on his neck or chest where I've had to cut a chunk out, but it grows back so fast (and re-mats due to the slip-lead I keep on him when we are home).

I also give a treat when I've finished grooming him and tell him how pretty and good he is. I have also found that crooning to him about how pretty he is while I'm combing him works much better than being firm. He responds a lot better to praise than to negativity. In fact, he pretty much just ignores you when you tell him "NO!". 

Cyndi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Like everyone else has said, try to keep the sessions short, and always end on a positive note (treat, praise etc)

I've learnt with Dakota to just keep going through her MASSIVE tantrums, eventually she gives up when she realises I'm not taking any notice of her protests! I do give in sometimes, but only when she calms down a little - I try not to give into her when she has a strop on because then she thinks she's won!

Kylie - you can get CC brushes here - only they are about double the price of getting them directly from CC - I got mine directly from CC.

WA Show Pet Supplies


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I know you can buy them here (Australia) for alot of money but I am just going to get my parents to get some while they are in America


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your brushing technique and brush can make a big difference. You need to be brushing with your wrist straight. Brushing the coat in "layers" so you get to the skin but aren't digging at the dog is important. For dogs in short trims, a comb or a very soft slicker are appropriate. The one thing: if you use a slicker on a trimmed dog you are growing out, you are going to have lots of broken ends. This makes the coat look fluffy when trimmed. But, as it grows it looks frizzy and can cause mats. You need to either grow it out with a pin brush or just be sure to trim ends as you grow the coat out. For long coats, a quality pin brush without balls on the end and a soft, giving pad. 
Slickers: I think the Chris Christensen is the best.
Combs: I use the sturdy old Greyhound comb. CC combs are supposedly nice. I can't part with my old comb. 
Brushes: #1 All Systems, Madan, or CC. 

A grooming spray can also make grooming more pleasant. Saturating a mat with a light conditioner can make it much easier to get out. Sprays like Ice on Ice, Pure Paws products, Coat Handler conditioner diluted in water, etc. are great. Don't use an oil-based spray, one with lanolin, or one with silicone. Silicone sprays are great to demat a dog, but you really need to bathe it right out (is The Stuff). 

Treats, treats, treats. I like the idea of the bully stick. I also use peanut butter and little bits of whatever treat they like. 

Put the dog up on something - a small table or the dryer. Get a plastic grippy mat so the dog feels secure. 

Do it EVERY DAY and keep it SHORT. 

I also train my dogs to lay on their backs in my lap, lay on either side, stand, and lay with their head on a towel/pillow for top knots. I train all of these on the table and grooming my pups on the bed until they have table manners. I am firm (stern knock it off) but provide lots of treats for good behavior. 

Some of my dogs and dogs I groom don't like grooming, but they have learned to tolerate it and behave.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi I had a lot of trouble with Izzy when she was a baby - I mean a lot. She didn't jus growl and bite the brush she bit me and anything in range. I wound up bloody more than a few times - I was lucky and had great groomer who chose to help me train her rather than shave her in the beginning. What everyone said was great advice. Espcially the part about waiting until she's tired. When they don't have much fight left in them it makes it so much easier. 

Leslie


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. I gave Scarlett a bath today and it went much better. She's sleeping now and looks so cute. I hope this is the beginning of better grooming times for us.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had a real problem grooming Chloe, she would yell and bite me and draw blood. I use the Chris Christensen combs and brushes and that didn't make a difference. I swear it was like trying to groom a tiger. I ordered the little pink grooming table from PetEdge and it is so much easier to groom Chloe now. She doesn't yell or bite me anymore which is so nice. I wish i had gotten that table 2 years ago. My little man Riley has always been so easy to groom, he doesn't care what you do to him.


----------

